# Thinking of changing from Wellness grain free, suggestions



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

As there is no Barking Heads on this side of the pond, I'm looking into switching to a different dog as Beemer tummy doesn't seem to handle increasing the Wellness even by a small amount. But Beemer seems to be getting leaner (vet said he was a touch lean but healthy) to the point where I worry about him not getting enough calories. Any thoughts about Orijen or Acana or Amicus? Also Acana doesn't have a specific puppy formula, as they are only 6 months old,do you think that's an issue, too?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

We use orijen. It is expensive but they have both done very well on it. Jake also switched from wellness core to orijen. Just go very slow as it is very protein rich and can cause runny poo at first. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

I would think Origen would be very similar to wellness? It can prove rich for some dogs.
Over here Acana has a puppy formula, I wonder why you can't get it? Acana's puppy kibble has oats in it and is very similar to BH. It can still produce runny poos though if fed in excessive amounts.
My sister has a puppy bulldog fed on puppy Acana and the guidelines said he should be fed 496g of food a day and his poo was awful smelly Mr Whippy type and he would go LOADS. So she has cut him down to 280/300g and this has stopped the yucky poo. He isn't getting skinny either. His system was getting overloaded with food and and rather than the body trying to process the food it just dumped it.
If you feel the meals need to be more filling then look for a food with rice, sweet potato or oats in it. In the Uk James Wellbeloved is a rice based food that is ok.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> As there is no Barking Heads on this side of the pond, I'm looking into switching to a different dog as Beemer tummy doesn't seem to handle increasing the Wellness even by a small amount. But Beemer seems to be getting leaner (vet said he was a touch lean but healthy) to the point where I worry about him not getting enough calories. Any thoughts about Orijen or Acana or Amicus? Also Acana doesn't have a specific puppy formula, as they are only 6 months old,do you think that's an issue, too?


Molly is on the Acana Ranchlands it's an all stages food and she likes it. She has never had runny poo's. They are always firm and the vet said she is in great shape. Here in Canada there is a puppy Acana but for some reason she didn't like that one. I like that it's grain free it's a bit expensive but worth it!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I feed mine at the low end. Jake is 23 pounds and has approx 3/4 cup a day which he sometimes didn't eat. Now that it has coconut oil on it different story. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## edenorchards (Sep 3, 2013)

Orijen is awesome. I am also a big fan of "Taste of the Wild" especially the Prairie formula. If you feed a lot of fresh, real protein and use kibble as a side dish then Costco's Kirkland brand puppy food is a four-star kibble and is really inexpensive. I like homemade dog diets and they are about the same price as a top dog food but certainly require more time.
Check out dogfoodadvisor.com for any food you're considering!


----------

